# Nice Estate Sale Haul!



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

So I think this was the best Estate Sale so far..Have a look at the pics. Not a bad haul for around $135.

Here's what got me to check out this estate sale.







And here's what I picked up:


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

and some more:


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

*and even more!*









































I wish I didn't live in an apartment, because there was some nice stationary power tools for sale as well.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Right on! Some really nice finds!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some nice stuff there!

What's the purpose of the first tool? Is it just a bit brace, or does it have some specific purpose? I haven't seen one like that before....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy hell dude! You got a No 45 for $130 and they through the other stuff in free! lol that No 45 is one monster of a find!

Being your cramped for space and all... I'd buy the 45 and blades from ya and let ya keep the extras they threw in :wink:!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Good hunt. Your game is plentiful.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

The bit brace's actual name is a Miller Falls No. 502 Corner Brace, which helps paint a picture of what it's used for. 



firemedic said:


> Being your cramped for space and all... I'd buy the 45 and blades from ya and let ya keep the extras they threw in :wink:!


firemedic, I am looking forward to keeping the 45 (that's mostly intact) and the blades. I would be willing to part with the one that is missing some pieces (the one in the first post) though if your interested. I am going to go back to this place on Saturday and see if I can find some of the missing parts. 

The sad thing is that I saw two other guys that bought combination planes before me and there were a few craftsman ones left for sale.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes it looks like a nice deal.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

robhodge1 said:


> The bit brace's actual name is a Miller Falls No. 502 Corner Brace, which helps paint a picture of what it's used for.


Neat... I'd never seen one before, but it's a neat piece!


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> Neat... I'd never seen one before, but it's a neat piece!


Yeah, I agree. I don't think I will have come across a time I would need to use it, but I definitely thought it would look cool hanging in my future shop.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats! Hell of a deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

robhodge1 said:


> The bit brace's actual name is a Miller Falls No. 502 Corner Brace, which helps paint a picture of what it's used for.
> 
> firemedic, I am looking forward to keeping the 45 (that's mostly intact) and the blades. I would be willing to part with the one that is missing some pieces (the one in the first post) though if your interested. I am going to go back to this place on Saturday and see if I can find some of the missing parts.
> 
> The sad thing is that I saw two other guys that bought combination planes before me and there were a few craftsman ones left for sale.


Yeah man, if you can find the pieces to it I'm interested! 

I suggest that if you are able to find any of the larger jointer planes that you jump on them, they are getting more and more difficult to acquire due to all the damn collectors who aren't even proficient swinging a hammer.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

So I couldn't wait till tomorrow to go and look for some missing parts, look what I found: :laughing:

More 45 cutters (22 in total) and a cam stop.







No. 220:








Sorry firemedic, no other parts found...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

robhodge1 said:


> Sorry firemedic, no other parts found...


Ahh well...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

really nice find, enjoy it:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

robhodge1 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I don't think I will have come across a time I would need to use it, but I definitely thought it would look cool hanging in my future shop.


If you did the work, and used hand tools, you'd appreciate the diversity of the tool. Too bad it'll just hang on a future wall.












 







.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> If you did the work, and used hand tools, you'd appreciate the diversity of the tool. Too bad it'll just hang on a future wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cman, I think my previous statement might of gave you the wrong idea. I am a novice and I feel that I should begin learning everything to know about woodworking and 
that one should begin with hand tools. The few projects I have made so far have only been with hand tools (and jigsaw). In regards to the corner brace, I just don't know what type of projects I would be doing in the future which would require this tool. Maybe I don't know all the uses for it, or maybe when I get more involved in larger projects I will realize its usefulness. But I will definatly take it off the wall when I feel that it will be useful.:smile:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, that is some very cool stuff there! Great find at a sweet price.


----------



## byrd (Nov 17, 2010)

The corner brace allows you to drill a hole in a corner or up next to a wall were a normal brace would not work.Try it and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You have done well little grasshopper.

Gerry


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Fantastic haul!! I doubt you'll ever top that. I've never come close.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

glh17 said:


> Fantastic haul!! I doubt you'll ever top that. I've never come close.


Well, I am definitely going to keep on trying! Seriously though, I still get amazed when I look at all the stuff I was able to pick up.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hell that 45 is worth what you payed for all. Wish I would have got there before you dude! I've missed some good stuff by being 20 seconds behind another buyer.


----------



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*wow*

man what a haul...


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Besides Craigslist are there other places to check for local estate sales?

BTW super deal, nice job.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

yocalif said:


> Besides Craigslist are there other places to check for local estate sales?
> 
> BTW super deal, nice job.


Yes, check the classifieds section of your local newspaper.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

yocalif said:


> Besides Craigslist are there other places to check for local estate sales?
> 
> BTW super deal, nice job.


There are also some useful websites around where you can register and set up certain criteria like the distance your willing to travel, keywords, ect. Then you will get an email showing upcoming sales that match your search criteria.


----------

